# uncle z's british dragon..



## fusion600 (Sep 12, 2008)

has anyone used z's british dragon injectables?? i just got 4 10 ml bottles from him and they look kinda off kilter. boldenone and enanthate. oils are exactly the same color in both bottles.


----------



## kaju (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know much about uncle z but I do know that British dragon is pretty good. the fact that they are both the same color would not bother me. If they were both using the same carrier oil then they would be close to the same color if not exactly.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the color of the oil too much.:smoker:


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 13, 2008)

fusion600 said:
			
		

> has anyone used z's british dragon injectables?? i just got 4 10 ml bottles from him and they look kinda off kilter. boldenone and enanthate. oils are exactly the same color in both bottles.




Email them with your concerns.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 13, 2008)

ALIN said:
			
		

> Email them with your concerns.


Def. the right answer here.  Get your answers from the source first before openly posting...That's the correct path to take.


----------



## Baron (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont get it tho, i looked at the scammers page on this site and it says the following:

"BritishDragon Products on Market are all FAKES !
BritishDragon Lab was closed more than one year ago. The founder was busted: http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5jxXNs8tDQPicYuyGbMy30CJtKLFA and other associate Mark More commited suicide after interpol was harrasing him for few months. Everything that is BritishDragon brand on marke is fake. There werent stocks that would last one year (they worked on order basis) so dont get fooled about this There are tons of sellers of BritishDragon but you would buy only vegetable oil and some androstene inside according to last laboratory tests. One of scammer (there are tons) is : http://www.forbodybuilders.net BE VERY CAREFULL WHERE YOU BUY YOUR STUFF BEFORE OLYMPICS BECAUSE NOW CHINEZE SELL POWDER LIKE ANDROSTENE INSTEAD OF STEROIDS RAW SO YOU CAN END GETTING NOTHING INSTED OF GOOD PRODUCT"

So this site is sponsored by someone who sells BD products, yet clearly directs people away from anyone else selling them. Thats kinda suspicious, or am i missing something hear?


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 19, 2008)

Baron said:
			
		

> I dont get it tho, i looked at the scammers page on this site and it says the following:
> 
> "BritishDragon Products on Market are all FAKES !
> BritishDragon Lab was closed more than one year ago. The founder was busted: http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5jxXNs8tDQPicYuyGbMy30CJtKLFA and other associate Mark More commited suicide after interpol was harrasing him for few months. Everything that is BritishDragon brand on marke is fake. There werent stocks that would last one year (they worked on order basis) so dont get fooled about this There are tons of sellers of BritishDragon but you would buy only vegetable oil and some androstene inside according to last laboratory tests. One of scammer (there are tons) is : http://www.forbodybuilders.net BE VERY CAREFULL WHERE YOU BUY YOUR STUFF BEFORE OLYMPICS BECAUSE NOW CHINEZE SELL POWDER LIKE ANDROSTENE INSTEAD OF STEROIDS RAW SO YOU CAN END GETTING NOTHING INSTED OF GOOD PRODUCT"
> ...




Im not sure who Posted that information but its deffinatley Not correct.
FORBB Has been known as a scammer for YEARS. 

I Can Gurantee you there is still some BD products out there that are Legit.


----------



## Baron (Sep 19, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Im not sure who Posted that information but its deffinatley Not correct.
> FORBB Has been known as a scammer for YEARS.
> 
> I Can Gurantee you there is still some BD products out there that are Legit.



well i got the information from here:

http://www.anasci.org/scammers.htm

I agree with you about alot of BD products being legit, but the contradiction taking place here has me puzzled.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 20, 2008)

Ill try and explain right quik....
BigA Bought this website about 2 Or 2 1/2 years ago. That Looks Like Not only an out dated But inaccurate Post made by the previous owner.

When BigA Took Over he Brought in all of his own guys with him.
So anything you see 3 years or older posted by the Old board staff and members May not be How WE the current staff feel. I can see why you would wonder and be confused though. Ill see if I can get rid of that or have Him Update it with some more accurate Information.


----------



## Jacked & Juiced (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bd*

Most bd products on market are one of 2 things....A  good quality (real) product just by diff manufacturer trying to make more $ by selling other companies products by making "knock off's". Sort of how like IP made "knock off" bd items......Than on the other hand there are alot of fakes too. But no worries just learn about your source more importantly. Im sure z's bd cd's are legit cd's. Again its whats inside not how the packaging looks and if it matches up with original specifications.


----------



## krs357 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I just bought 4 bottles of BD Cyp from Uncle Z and they are of 2 different colors. That doesn't concern me but what does is the tops of 2 bottle were not crimped on. I've written to Z to get an explanation (and a comfort level) before I declare them fakes.


----------



## 1badboy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Z's BD Tren A*

A friend just got Z's BD Tren A and it is painless and legit, based on two weeks of testing.  He's a big fan now- and Z did a great job of communicating and delivering.


----------



## hardhanger (Oct 18, 2008)

Z is the man! No need to worry about any of the products he provides.


----------



## samiRoidz187 (Mar 3, 2009)

yea Z is the KING .boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## samiRoidz187 (Apr 8, 2009)

Canada's Largest Underground Steroid Lab and British Dragon Counterfeiter in Canada Busted


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOPgx6-aSvM&feature=channel_page


----------



## samiRoidz187 (Apr 8, 2009)

British Dragon Founder and Redicat Busted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LaYC2RdFHA&feature=channel_page


----------



## samiRoidz187 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fernando Reis, the mastermind behind the underground lab Azorian World Order as well as a large-scale British Dragon counterfeit operation, pleaded guilty to 15 counts of possession for the purpose of trafficking, trafficking and importing anabolic steroids and prescription drugs into Canada. Reis was sentenced on March 6, 2009 to time served and two years probation. The Azorian World Order (AWO), the “defender of the free world,” was the umbrella company of a multi-million dollar underground Canadian steroid lab and steroid counterfeit operation.

Azorian World Order (AWO) did not sell steroids under its own label but sold them under the labels of various other underground labs. Fernando Reis counterfeited steroid labels that were already well-established on the black market such as British Dragon. Reis may have manufactured anabolic steroid products for various underground labs (UGLs) throughout Canada such as Teragon Labs and Oropharma Labs. It is unclear whether Reis supplied these UGLs with product or simply counterfeited them. Fernando Reis also produced fake Pfizer Viagra medications. He also counterfeited various supplement brands, such as Andro Technologies and Future Nutrition, and sold them to health and fitness stores in Canada.

The Azorian World Order manufactured and/or counterfeited the following non-exhaustive list of anabolic steroids, prohormones, and supplement products: Interpharma IPG-Testeron (methyltestosterone), British Dragon Decabol 250 (nandrolone decanoate), British Dragon Trenabol 75 (trenbolone acetate), Oropharma Mexico Testoviron (testosterone enanthate), Teragon Labs Parabolan (trenbolone acetate), Spectro Labs Sildenafil Citrate, Andro Technologies M1T (methyl 1-testosterone), Andro Technologies DHEA, 1-Andro, Future Nutrition Physician’s Formula Acetyl L-Carnitine.

The Waterloo Regional Police and Kitchener RCMP arrested Fernando Reis on April 11, 2008 after the conclusion of two months of surveillance along with an independent investigation by the pharmaceutical giant Pfizer. Pfizer hired a private investigation firm to investigate the illicit business(es) of Fernando Reis after discovering counterfeit sildenafil citrate packaged to resemble brand name Viagra. Viagra is a registered trademark of Pfizer in various countries including the United States and Canada. Pfizer shared the results of their investigation with Canadian law enforcement. The Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) Drug Section officially began their investigation after the Canadian Border Services Agency (CBSA) intercepted a package addressed to Ries that contained sildenafile citrate. 

The Kitchener RCMP seized 600,000 capsules and 582,000 tablets of various anabolic steroids and prohormones, ancillary medications and other prescription drugs, as well as dietary supplements from a Kitchener U-Haul storage unit and his Kitchener residence. Unprocessed anabolic steroids and erectile-dysfunction drugs from China were seized from a private mail box at the Instant Print Copy Centre & Mail Boxes in Markham and a homebrew steroid recipe book was confiscated from Reis’ Waterloo home; the RCMP valued the steroid bust in excess of $2 million (”22 months in jail for steroid czar,” March 6, 2009)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOPgx...e=channel_page


----------



## bigpaparn (Apr 25, 2009)

DAMN!!!..cannot fathom the amount of gear in that video..at least a couple of cycle's worth..


----------

